# Sydney Australia



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

there used to be a sydney group that would gather up but that didnt really work out anyone else up for another one?

if it happens depending what area everyone lives we will decide where to meet up and most likely will be a weekly thing or whatever works for everyone


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi! I live about 4 hours from Sydney .... but would be prepared to travel to meet with some fellow SA people.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dee65 said:


> Hi! I live about 4 hours from Sydney .... but would be prepared to travel to meet with some fellow SA people.


where in sydney would require the least amount of travel for you? i live on the outer edge of sydney we will see if we can start something as long as there are 4 or more members it should be good, 4 hours is a long time but respect for travelling that far i used to travel 2 hours each way


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

161 said:


> where in sydney would require the least amount of travel for you? i live on the outer edge of sydney we will see if we can start something as long as there are 4 or more members it should be good, 4 hours is a long time but respect for travelling that far i used to travel 2 hours each way


I think I would go through Campbelltown?? Thank you for being considerate. But if you can organise something, I can be there. Just not every week!! It would be really nice to meet some other people who understand SA. Don't know if it will be good for my paranoia though ....... I don't let anyone know I have it and suffer in silence (not here - in the real world!!)
- Dee


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dee65 said:


> I think I would go through Campbelltown?? Thank you for being considerate. But if you can organise something, I can be there. Just not every week!! It would be really nice to meet some other people who understand SA. Don't know if it will be good for my paranoia though ....... I don't let anyone know I have it and suffer in silence (not here - in the real world!!)
> - Dee


nah that makes sense, around parramatta suits me but i am happy to go anywhere as long as i can get there by train, hopefully if this thing happens then you can talk about it openly but i am here if you ever want to talk online i know how hard it can be to deal with issues in silence


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, thanks 161


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

no problem i always love helping others if i can even if my own problems sometimes make it difficult at times but i try my hardest, learning mental health at tafe


----------



## OverLife (Nov 18, 2011)

I live in south Sydney and would be happy to travel any where in Sydney to meet up


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

cool we got 3 people so far see if we can get more, anyone from sydney is more than welcome or even outside sydney


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

wiki says I live in south east Sydney. Would be willing to meet anywhere in the city and maybe out Parra sort of way. Only can do Thursday to Saturdays preferably at night. So if some meeting is going down I'm interested


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello! I live on the North Shore. I wouldn't mind a meetup (if I can pluck up the courage). If not it would still be great chatting to someone close by


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm from the North Shore as well! 
Hopefully more people are interested... would be nice to meet fellow SASers.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

I live near campbelltown it would be good to speak to other people with anxiety.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I live quite a few hours from central, but I wouldn't mind travelling to the western suburbs, Parramatta, etc. What sort of meet-up are you thinking of, like a lunch or some sort of activity? I've never been to a meet-up for anything.


----------



## NJShady (Feb 29, 2012)

I live around Blacktown... would be keen for one of these.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

south here... I've never been to a meet up but I might be interested if something materializes. Guess I'll watch the thread.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I would like to go since I'm visiting my family in Sydney for a while


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

cool now we have a few people lets organise something if people want 

what area would everyone like to meet in? any specific place?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

also what day is good for everyone? 

we make decisions as a group i am not a leader i just created this thread to start this but i want everyone to have an equal say in everything  
pretty much any day is good for me maybe not a huge fan of the weekend but i can most likey still come on weekends


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty much any day is good for me at the moment. I prefer weekdays too.

Whereabouts... Well, near a train station would be ideal for me and probably some others. I'd prefer to drive but I can't until the end of the month. Depending on how long it takes to organise something it could be another month anyway... :teeth
Maybe we should make a poll about places to meet. I'm not familiar with the Sydney suburbs so I have no idea where we could meet. What does everyone want to do? Are we just hanging out, having lunch somewhere, doing an activity, or what?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

that is open for discussion i am happy to just meet up, maybe watch a movie, have some lunch whatever everyone else wants to do  near a train station is ideal for me too but i dont mind travelling up to 4 hours for a meet up so its not too important on what days and weekdays are more ideal for me

for me i would like something relaxing where we can all go to meet each other but whatever everyone else wants is good by me


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm happy to travel out west for a meet up. A Saturday would be preferable because I work five days a week. Though if its on during a weekday I might just have to chuck a sickie . Nah I've got plenty of annual leave.

I wouldn't mind doing an activity or having lunch. Or both. I don't have any great ideas about the what and where so I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we need some sort of planning for this. Something like where we are from, where we are willing to travel and what days of the week and times we are available to meet and what sort of thing to we want to do. It seems like we all live all over the place and have different preferences to where and when to meet.

So for me
Live South East Sydney
Travel preferably local or in the city. Can go out west I sorta know Parra way and if given directions I can go elsewhere but would be using public transport
Days Free. I work 4 days a week so only available on Thursday-Saturday
Time Preferably late afternoon or night I normally wake up at 2pm
Activity I don't know I would have no problem chilling in a park or something as long as I can drink


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pretty much free 24/7 at the moment. Prefer the city area, but I might be able to do parra/anywhere if the trains are okay that day. Haven't been in there for so long though.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Lives: Blue Mountains
Travel: preferably western Sydney but willing to travel further into the city if that's where most of you are.
Days Free: 7 days at the moment. But for future reference, from February I'll only be available a few days a week.
Time: From about mid-morning to early evening.
Activity: Food and activity? I don't know anything specific about things to do in the Sydney areas. Can someone throw out a bunch of suggestions and we can all decide and give our preferences?


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm down Canberra way but able to get to Sydney at times. Times and days are pretty much all ok for me. I don't know most areas of Sydney well enough to suggest any particular activity or place however.


----------



## EverythingsAlrightForever (Nov 29, 2012)

I live right near the city, so that's the most convenient for me, but happy to travel if need be. I'm also quite flexible time-wise at the moment. 

In terms of what to do, we can choose to go have lunch at a cafe somewhere, or do a picnic style meetup at Hyde Park (we do that sometimes at the meetup.com SA group I attend), which is easily accessible from City train stations. I think a picnic style meetup would probably be the most flexible as it would allow people to arrive whenever they could, and subsequently leave, while others who can't make it as early can show up a little later. 

I've had a look at everyone's input and it seems like a Saturday may be best. I'm thinking perhaps from 3pm to 6-7pm, showing up whenever you can for however long you want. It might be s bit late at this point for anything to materialise this week, but if no one has any qualms with my suggestion, we could meet next Saturday?

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry that its been a long time since i replied i have had computer problems and couldnt 

the city sounds like its the most popular, i dont mind travelling to the city and i am free most days i go to football about once every 2 weeks but for the most part i am free all the time so we should work around people who are more busy to suit their needs 

and i like the idea of a Hyde park picnic kinda thing we just need to meet in a specific place so no one gets lost 

also on that day i'll be wearing a western sydney wanderers jersey so i am easy to find for everyone else if people dont know what that looks like its red and black hoops

sounds like a Saturday afternoon is good

i think its a great idea to throw some dates out there too this Saturday(15th) i am going to a football match so i cant make it then but i can make it on the 22nd and while i would rather be there for the first meeting i dont have to


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry for the double post but we could even meet at Botanical gardens though i dont know how close that is to a train station might be too far, ideally i would like some where relaxing for our first meet up anyways


----------



## EverythingsAlrightForever (Nov 29, 2012)

Hyde Park is a lot closer to train stations (Museum, Town Hall, St James, etc.) while Botanical Gardens isn't the most accessible place and is a lot harder to find you're way around in, no less other people. 

If anybody is interested, I've organised an event on the meetup.com social anxiety group for lunch/coffee in Newtown this coming Sunday. If you are interested and not already a member of the Sydney SA group, feel free to join and attend. It's a really great group!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

EverythingsAlrightForever said:


> Hyde Park is a lot closer to train stations (Museum, Town Hall, St James, etc.) while Botanical Gardens isn't the most accessible place and is a lot harder to find you're way around in, no less other people.
> 
> If anybody is interested, I've organised an event on the meetup.com social anxiety group for lunch/coffee in Newtown this coming Sunday. If you are interested and not already a member of the Sydney SA group, feel free to join and attend. It's a really great group!


i am a part of that group and met a few members but have not quite attended anything yet i might go to that if i can and Hyde park sounds like a good idea then

what is a good date for everyone? i been to hyde park a few times so i kinda know it maybe we could all meet infront of museum or near that beautiful church


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

I live few hours away from Sydney, but would love to come to Sydney once in a while for a meetup. As I work, I can only turn up to meet-ups on the weekend. 

If you are having a meetup in the new year, post here or if you don't want to post, PM me!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

sda said:


> I live few hours away from Sydney, but would love to come to Sydney once in a while for a meetup. As I work, I can only turn up to meet-ups on the weekend.
> 
> If you are having a meetup in the new year, post here or if you don't want to post, PM me!


sounds like unless things change Saturday is a good day i want to try to have one meeting before christmas if possible but we might have to wait till next year we will see what everyone else wants to do


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Hyde Park is a long few hours on the train for me, so I can't be a regular but I'll try to make it to the first one... Saturday is fine, and around midday is a good time.

I'll suggest that we change the location for each new meet-up, so more people have a chance to attend.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

kast said:


> Hyde Park is a long few hours on the train for me, so I can't be a regular but I'll try to make it to the first one... Saturday is fine, and around midday is a good time.
> 
> I'll suggest that we change the location for each new meet-up, so more people have a chance to attend.


i think its a great idea we do not always have to meet in the same place, i always go early to events so i'll most likely be there early when it happens i am from richmond so its a massive travel time for me too but i think its a great idea to move around sydney to make things easier as a group we can pretty much do whatever we want in terms of if one week we want to go into the city we can if the next week we want to go to parramatta or penrith we can do that too

for the first meeting there are a few people who want to get there around 3 but there is no reason why people who want to get there earlier can get there earlier


----------



## EverythingsAlrightForever (Nov 29, 2012)

It's all well and good to hypothesise about what we could do in future meetings, but we're putting the cart before the horse. Let's focus on the initial meeting first and then discuss the particulars of subsequent meetups. 

So, first meetup... date, time, place?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

EverythingsAlrightForever said:


> It's all well and good to hypothesise about what we could do in future meetings, but we're putting the cart before the horse. Let's focus on the initial meeting first and then discuss the particulars of subsequent meetups.
> 
> So, first meetup... date, time, place?


true first meet up for me next Saturday in hyde park infront of the massive church not directly infront but in the park infront of the church i'll be the first one there so people can see my red and black hooped shirt so they know where to go makes it easier for everyone else

time would be from 12 till 3 because some people would rather get there nice and early and others would rather get there a bit later

any input on that? i want to make the first meeting and every other afterwards as easy for everyone as possible


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry for the bump but is anyone still up for this?


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

161 said:


> sorry for the bump but is anyone still up for this?


I will probably be free this Saturday. Time seems a bit early for me though. Will probably go unless my friends plan something. Would like there to be some confirmation beforehand on numbers that are coming though don't want to rock up and find no one there.

Most likely best time to happen will be early next year


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

missingno said:


> I will probably be free this Saturday. Time seems a bit early for me though. Will probably go unless my friends plan something. Would like there to be some confirmation beforehand on numbers that are coming though don't want to rock up and find no one there.
> 
> Most likely best time to happen will be early next year


i was thinking that maybe it is best to wait till next year unless 5 or more people want to go but atm its looking like its best we wait till after new years but its up to everyone


----------



## EverythingsAlrightForever (Nov 29, 2012)

161 said:


> sorry for the bump but is anyone still up for this?


I'm up for something, but more people need to get it on this and consistently contribute to the conversation, because at this point it's seeming like 2-3 people are all that are interested.

As someone else just pointed out, I think it would be best to leave this for now as most people are probably busy in this period (myself included) and try and organise something after the new year.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

EverythingsAlrightForever said:


> I'm up for something, but more people need to get it on this and consistently contribute to the conversation, because at this point it's seeming like 2-3 people are all that are interested.
> 
> As someone else just pointed out, I think it would be best to leave this for now as most people are probably busy in this period (myself included) and try and organise something after the new year.


i agree its probabaly easier if we wait till new years we can still throw around idea's and such but i think hyde park is still sounding good


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

doesnt look like anything is going to happen but just thought i would bump this up once more only just in case someone is interested


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

any one up for a basketball game meet up
central courts are pretty good?


----------



## JayD35 (Jan 14, 2013)

im interested in some basketball


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

this is a funny thread nothing seems to have eventuated from any of the ideas 

any one interested in some tennis? anywhere close to the city and a train station is good for me. i am 30 / male / and of intermediate skill level. i already play weekly but would be good finding another hitting partner.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

What is happening is what inevitably seems to happen with threads like this one. Nothing ever happens.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

All Aussie meet up threads except for Melbourne are doooooooooooooooooooomed.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Disarray I trust you're a Melbournian  Not hating in fact I really like Melbourne always go there for the tennis and it seems like the female/male ratio is like 3:1


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

hah, I've never actually been to Melbourne. I was referring to their thread here 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/melbourne-84311/

I think they are the only Australian group that actively meet up. All the other threads seem to die off for some reason. I guess there just isn't enough interest here. :\


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Disarray said:


> hah, I've never actually been to Melbourne. I was referring to their thread here
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/melbourne-84311/
> 
> I think they are the only Australian group that actively meet up. All the other threads seem to die off for some reason. I guess there just isn't enough interest here. :\


Oh that's a shame :/ I like the idea of a meet up for Sydney


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

well i was trying to get things happening they just didnt


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a bit late to this thread I guess.. I'm always in or passing by the same few places like the city since I go to unsw. Wouldn't mind trying again to get something organised?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

st12 said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread I guess.. I'm always in or passing by the same few places like the city since I go to unsw. Wouldn't mind trying again to get something organised?


your not too late nothing has organised yet and i am open to any suggestions

the isolation of social anxiety can be really painful so if this can happen it would be great but if it doesnt happen then that is life


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still up for a meet up, I'm in the city 4 days a week for uni. Alone most of the time, lol.

I did some searching and did find a meet-up group for those with social anxiety/shyness, if anyone else is interested. I've been thinking of joining for awhile. Anyone here a member? some advice on what goes on in it would be cool. They have nearly 250 members.

http://www.meetup.com/The-Social-Anxiety-Network/


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

161 said:


> your not too late nothing has organised yet and i am open to any suggestions
> 
> the isolation of social anxiety can be really painful so if this can happen it would be great but if it doesnt happen then that is life


That's so true. I back tracked the thread and read mentions of hyde park? Sounds like a relaxed, good place to meet up


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I'm still up for a meet up, I'm in the city 4 days a week for uni. Alone most of the time, lol.
> 
> I did some searching and did find a meet-up group for those with social anxiety/shyness, if anyone else is interested. I've been thinking of joining for awhile. Anyone here a member? some advice on what goes on in it would be cool. They have nearly 250 members.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/The-Social-Anxiety-Network/


Same, pretty crap being alone during uni breaks. I checked out the site and signed up just now, pending membership. I'll tell you more about it for sure, if I get accepted that is  You should join too


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

hyde park sounds like a good idea and personally i would rather a smaller social anxeity group for the moment and work my way up, having that many people would be overwhelming for me personally 

pretty much i am free most of the time, i have football on weekends/friday but that is ending very soon and i got tafe monday and wednesday but i am free apart from that, mostly i am looking for a casual social get together just to meet others but this thread isnt about me its about anyone who wants to join


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

st12 said:


> Same, pretty crap being alone during uni breaks. I checked out the site and signed up just now, pending membership. I'll tell you more about it for sure, if I get accepted that is  You should join too


cool, let us know how it goes. 



161 said:


> hyde park sounds like a good idea and personally i would rather a smaller social anxeity group for the moment and work my way up, having that many people would be overwhelming for me personally
> 
> pretty much i am free most of the time, i have football on weekends/friday but that is ending very soon and i got tafe monday and wednesday but i am free apart from that, mostly i am looking for a casual social get together just to meet others but this thread isnt about me its about anyone who wants to join


Ah, fair enough. Though the meetup group does mention being able to meet one on one.... Hyde park sounds like a good choice, that would be fine with me. Most of my afternoons are free at the moment.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Disarray said:


> cool, let us know how it goes.
> 
> Ah, fair enough. Though the meetup group does mention being able to meet one on one.... Hyde park sounds like a good choice, that would be fine with me. Most of my afternoons are free at the moment.


true right now i just want to meet a group of people who dont really know each other, i know that sounds strange but for me its much more difficult to meet a group who already know each other, if this doesnt happen then it doesnt happen but for me its very hard to meet new people so i am always looking for chances to meet others if possible

again to make it easy for everyone if we do end up meeting i'll be wearing a red and black hooped shirt so its easier for everyone(since that is fairly distinctive) but that group is another option and i already met a few people from that group and they are really nice people but for the moment i want to see how this goes


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea, I get what you mean, 161. Right now I don't mind how big or small the number of people, so either way could work for me. See how many of us are interested  

I'm free on a few afternoons too. And good to hear that the people on the meetup site are friendly, too bad I have work on Saturday's during their regular meet up's


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

If a meet-up actually eventuates from this thread, i think i'll be able to make it.

I don't have any ideas on what we could do though, so yeah...hopefully one of you guys can organise something. :um


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i still like the idea of going to hyde park just to talk and eat(perhaps i know some people dont like eating in front of others and dont want to make anyone feel uncomfortable) personally i am good anywhere and happy doing most things 

for me something relaxing at first is ideal, best to go to a place and do things that make everyone feel as relaxed and comfortable as possible because meeting people is scary 

also cute cat st12 i have many pets and grew up with pets all my life so i like pets


----------



## AloneInAPark (Mar 16, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same here - just chilling, talking and eating (if you want to!) sounds good. 161: haha, yea cuddly animals are cute, I'm a really low maintenance person so I only keep cactii with me lol. So, not my cat or my photo in the avatar, she's a singer from Hong Kong 

I've never met anyone in real life with SA before, will be nice  Just to get some idea of when we're all possibly free, I'm good for most Wednesdays, Thursdays, weekends


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome AloneInAPark when/where is a good time for you?

lol still very cute cat there though i love all animals  i am free most days, i go to tafe monday and wednesday and i am not free this saturday.or the 29 of march but should be free most other times and dont mind travelling either and again for the most part i just want to socialise and if anyone else has suggestions afterwards we can do them too but the original meeting imo it would be easier to socialise and focus on getting to know each other and feeling comfortable around each other


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm free most afternoons... (except Mondays really) anytime next week besides Monday (25th) is good for me actually, since my classes are off... (thanks easter )


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

i'm at uni on tuesdays & wednesdays (till 6pm). any other day of the week should be alright unless something comes up (highly unlikely).


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

from the sounds of things(correct me if i am wrong) the weekend sounds like a good time to meet, well a weekend anyways once i know how finals are going i know what dates i am free which i should know in about a bit over than a week but its hard to tell atm


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome, I'm free on quite a few afternoons as well, including weekends. We'll wait for a day to be confirmed then, after 161, & possibly others, know when they're defs free 

And yay for Easter break!


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, this sounds interesting but im only 17..well turning 18 soon and live in the innerwest.


----------



## utk2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I would be interested if you guys can get a handful of people. Though I would only join if you guys choose a date/time when I'm not working. But please don't let me interfere with your scheduling, because I work some crazy hours.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

st12 said:


> Awesome, I'm free on quite a few afternoons as well, including weekends. We'll wait for a day to be confirmed then, after 161, & possibly others, know when they're defs free
> 
> And yay for Easter break!


i will know very soon but most likely i should be free, will be heading up to newcastle next weekend friday but free for the rest of the weekend if there is any chance of setting something up next weekend i am free i dont want to rush anything but i just thought i would put it out there 


SteveD210 said:


> Hello, this sounds interesting but im only 17..well turning 18 soon and live in the innerwest.


age isnt too important, we simply just wont go to any pubs and such till you turn 18 personally i dont think that much so pub's are not really my thing but i am happy to go to a pub or something if everyone wants to, i feel most at home at the woolpack hotel in parramatta but happy to go to any pub but again your age isnt too important 



utk2013 said:


> Hi, I would be interested if you guys can get a handful of people. Though I would only join if you guys choose a date/time when I'm not working. But please don't let me interfere with your scheduling, because I work some crazy hours.


i hope you can make it we will try to set up a date because i know there are many meet ups that dont happen unless someone suggests a date there is a lot of planning and talking about what to do but if a date/time isnt set then usually nothing will happen would a particular time work for you? i think those talking about going should talk about what time/place/date ect is best for them i am still happy with the idea of going to hyde park but as long as it is reachable i will be going


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Im from Newcastle but would be keen for a meet up in Syd, would just have to be on a weekend. Because most of you are already living in Sydney just work around what suits you all and if I can make it, Ill be there


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

alwaysmistaken said:


> Im from Newcastle but would be keen for a meet up in Syd, would just have to be on a weekend. Because most of you are already living in Sydney just work around what suits you all and if I can make it, Ill be there


welcome and feel free to come whenever you can  funnily enough i am actually going to newcastle on the weekend:b (well friday)


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey... I'm from syd and i'd like to go out  I'm not that good to have around, but, ill try my best...


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nutty said:


> Hey... I'm from syd and i'd like to go out  I'm not that good to have around, but, ill try my best...


dont worry you cant be worse than me


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2013)

161 said:


> dont worry you cant be worse than me


Kk... I'll keep checking in to see if there is anything going. I hope no one minds...


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i suggest we organise a meeting next weekend i am free the entire weekend and if we dont organise something now then i doubt it will happen 

any suggestions? i'll just say sunday at hyde park 11 am


----------



## misstalia (Apr 1, 2013)

hi from western sydney, i'd be interested in meeting up regularly too, i usually have sunday and monday off and i think i can make hyde park


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

misstalia said:


> hi from western sydney, i'd be interested in meeting up regularly too, i usually have sunday and monday off and i think i can make hyde park


want to meet up this sunday or is it too soon? sounds like it might be just us 2 but hopefully we can get at least 3 people there


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still keen =] and think we can plan something still. Clashing schedules is one of the bigger problem right now


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

st12 said:


> I'm still keen =] and think we can plan something still. Clashing schedules is one of the bigger problem right now


agreed there is the want for a social anxiety group in sydney so it can be done, just a bit difficult currently


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

st12 said:


> I'm still keen =] and think we can plan something still. Clashing schedules is one of the bigger problem right now


Lets make this happen!!!! I would love to come!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Odishi said:


> Lets make this happen!!!! I would love to come!


we have had somewhat of a meeting just 2 of us meeting but it ended up being a good day so we might try to organise something again and your welcome to join


----------



## misstalia (Apr 1, 2013)

oops sorry i didn't get back to this thread sooner i didn't realise someone would offer to meet up soon - by the way i'll just keep checking in more frequently until a meetup is set


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

misstalia said:


> oops sorry i didn't get back to this thread sooner i didn't realise someone would offer to meet up soon - by the way i'll just keep checking in more frequently until a meetup is set


what date/time/location is ideal for you to meet up? and dont be sorry i should check this thread more often too


----------



## misstalia (Apr 1, 2013)

Sunday lunch time or afternoon, but i prefer monday day, other days it would depend on what shift im wrking, i like meeting at the city but i can make it to castlehill- windsor- bondi- chatswood- hornsby.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

group gatherings are hard if you want one(perhaps) two people could meet up with you if that helps any but atm its almost impossible to get a group together


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

161 said:


> we have had somewhat of a meeting just 2 of us meeting but it ended up being a good day so we might try to organise something again and your welcome to join


thanks and sorry for such a late reply i was a bit busy lately


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

I live in the eastern suburbs,just saying


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry i might leave this group, might come back one day but i just dont want to meet anyone anymore i just want to isolate myself and never go outside, i am sorry i really wish the best for this group and hope people manage to get a happy group but its something i dont want to do anymore i just want to be on my own sorry


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

161 said:


> sorry i might leave this group, might come back one day but i just dont want to meet anyone anymore i just want to isolate myself and never go outside, i am sorry i really wish the best for this group and hope people manage to get a happy group but its something i dont want to do anymore i just want to be on my own sorry


 Cheer up!

Hi everyone.

I'm feeling pretty miserable at the moment, but when I am feeling better I would be happy to meet some other people with SA. I think doing something (like bowling) would make it less stressful, at least for me. I have a SA+depression. Life was so much better when I only had to deal with SA.

Life is passing me by... and I feel like I can't do anything about it, that is the toughest part of it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ I can relate, and I'm still up for a meet up! but the task of getting a group together is well... difficult.


----------



## Onice (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm from the south west. I'm keen to meet up during the weekend.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

renski said:


> Cheer up!
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


sorry i was not in a good state of mind then, since i said that i shouldnt really meet up with anyone since i said i wouldnt but i can help set up a meeting if that helps at all


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no interest in these group gatherings but if any females (preferably closer to 30 instead of 20) want to become online friends hit me up.


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I have no interest in these group gatherings but if any females (preferably closer to 30 instead of 20) want to become online friends hit me up.


True i would rather just meet someone on here and get to know them so we could meet later,so any females from Sydney between 25 and 35 hit me up


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

this is not a dating thread but ...good luck


----------



## caffeinefiend (Jul 3, 2013)

Such a shame this thread isn't more active.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

caffeinefiend said:


> Such a shame this thread isn't more active.


its a pity but that is life, so far i have met one person from this group, i dont mind one on one meet ups so if you want to do that we can but i cant see this turning into an actual group pity


----------



## ntt (Jan 9, 2009)

Disarray said:


> I'm still up for a meet up, I'm in the city 4 days a week for uni. Alone most of the time, lol.
> 
> I did some searching and did find a meet-up group for those with social anxiety/shyness, if anyone else is interested. I've been thinking of joining for awhile. Anyone here a member? some advice on what goes on in it would be cool. They have nearly 250 members.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/The-Social-Anxiety-Network/


Just responding to this post earlier in the thread.

The meetup group usually meets for picnics or for coffee and other activities.

As you can imagine people talk quite a bit about social anxiety. For example people's experiences with social anxiety and coping strategies that they use. But also people just chat and socialise. It doesn't have a formal agenda or anything - people just chat about what's on their mind.

People are very friendly and everybody there knows what its like to experience social anxiety so everybody is very accepting.

A+++ rating ;-)


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol damn I wish I signed up a long time ago :/


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

glad to see there is quite a few fellow Sydney residents here


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

ntt said:


> Just responding to this post earlier in the thread.
> 
> The meetup group usually meets for picnics or for coffee and other activities.
> 
> ...


it is a very good group, the meetup group is the place to go, i was not a fan because i thought it would be too intimidating for newcomers but it really isnt


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

helloo


----------



## FussingCat (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you guys end up meeting up again?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Probably not, this online thing is kind of dead.. i guess you need to get out into 'the real world' for anything these days


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

The Melbourne thread puts the Sydney thread to shame.  C'mon, Sydneysiders!


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Pompeii, I think that people are more openly social in Melbourne, so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## FussingCat (Sep 24, 2013)

I dont think people in Melbourne are more social lol, its just that people here need to commit to a meeting up. Ive met people off this site before, and ive attended meetups from meetup.com.


----------

